# Carolina Dart Frogs at Columbia Repticon



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Carolina Dart Frogs will be vending at Columbia repticon 11/5&6. Here's what we will have available. PM if interested in reserving anything.

1 turquoise & black auratus adult
2 male azureus adults
1 pair of man creek pumilios
1 pair of sub-adult citronellas
2 sub-adult black bassleris
2 mint terribilis juvies
azureus froglets
green & black auratus froglets
blue & black auratus froglets
leucomelas froglets
orange lamasi froglets
10 gallon vertical eco-vivs
10 gallon horizontal eco-vivs
rep-cal calcium w/ vitamin D
sheet moss
fruit fly culturing kits
"got frogs?" t-shirts


----------

